# I have returned



## kruizer (Apr 19, 2022)

Many thanks for your concern. I am told that some folks here were noticing that I was not making any recent appearances. I was taken ill on December 27 2021 and hospitalized with a severe bacterial pneumonia and nearly died. I came home on April 8 2022 and am going through a lengthy recovery with PT and OT. It is good to be back and I hope to be more active as time goes on


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back Kruizer, glad to hear your on the mend.

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back Kruizer! Glad to hear you're on the mend. Take care of yourself!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 19, 2022)

Dang bud sounds rough. Glad you are on the mend. Prayers for your continuing strength and recovery


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back kruizer! That sounds like a rough  row to hoe. Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 19, 2022)

Glad to hear you’re getting better. Good luck the the therapies.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back bud .


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back! Wow, My families prayers for your continued recovery. That is a rough haul, big salute to your strength and endurance.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome Back !!  I hope your recovery goes perfectly..


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back. Sounds like a rough time for sure


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 19, 2022)

Sorry to hear of your setbacks...  but just remember...  

"You can't keep a good pit master down" ... 

Welcome back ...


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back, and hope for a quick recoup.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 19, 2022)

kruizer
 welcome back, glad to see ya posting again!  Prayers from my fam for a full and quick recovery!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back!  Glad you're on the road to recovery.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome home Kruizer.  Sorry to hear that you've had such a struggle.

Prayers and well wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 19, 2022)

Glad your still with us and fighting the good fight and still kicking. That was a very long hospital stay and I'm sure your more than happy to be out of there and back home where you hopefully feel better and can fully recover faster. People don't realize how hard a hospital stay like that is on someone both physically and mentality. I will pray for your complete recovery and sure hope it goes faster than it has so far. Also remember when your really feeling down you took it's best shot kicked it's @ss and are still around to talk about it.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 20, 2022)

Sorry to hear , glad you are on the way to being better. 
Pace yourself. We are here when you are ready to smoke and post again

David


----------



## Steve H (Apr 20, 2022)

Welcome home. Glad to hear you're on the mend. Now fire up that smoker!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 20, 2022)

Glad you are home and back home here too! Prayers your road back goes smoothly.


----------



## Newglide (Apr 20, 2022)

Welcome back, glad you're on the mend.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 20, 2022)

That sounds pretty awful!  Glad you survived and are starting the OT/PT recovery.  Hope you get back to or close to normal at some point.  I know the rehab can be frustrating and discouraging at times.  Stay with it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 20, 2022)

Damn man that is a rough time. Glad you are feeling better and at home recovering.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2022)

Sure glad to have you back!
Glad your doing so well!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2022)

Holy Shit, Randy!!
That's forever!!
28 days was too long for me!
Really glad you're back & getting better.
Prayers for your continued improvement!!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 20, 2022)

Great to hear you are back and on the mend! RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 20, 2022)

Welcome back buddy. 3+ months is a LONG time to be in the hospital and I'm so thankful you're here again...


----------



## tropics (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice to have you back
Richie


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 20, 2022)

And here I thought you were hanging Tahiti or Mexico for winter!


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 25, 2022)

Adding a bump.
Noticed you weren't posting but dared not ask the question of why fearing the ...
Big thumbs up.  Pneumonia survivor myself and that was 8 years ago when I was in my fifties. I'm hoping the Prevnar stops any future bouts.
Prayers for continued recovery.  Breathe on!


----------

